# How long to cook swordfish on stove?



## legend_018

I have to cook swordfish on the stove in about a tablespoon of butter. I will be salt and peppering the swordfish steak. There a good inch "ALMOST" an inch and a half. 

How long do I cook it on each side?

The recipe originally calls for red snapper steaks and it just says 2-3 minutes each side and doesn't specify how thick the red snapper steaks are. Plus I'm using swordfish.


----------



## Andy M.

You'll have to cook the swordfish longer than that.  At almost an inch and a half, it's thicker than snapper.

Depending on how well done you like it and the temperature you cook it at, 5-7 minutes per side might be in the ballpark.


----------



## YT2095

I have No idea, but I tried swordfish last month for the 1`st time and it`s quite nice.

Enjoy!


----------



## BreezyCooking

I pan-saute swordfish (& tuna & shark) all the time.  Inch to inch-&-a-half is standard to thin for steaks of this type.

Unlike shark, which is a moister fish, swordfish & tuna go very quickly from perfectly cooked to overcooked, & there's nothing worse than dry steaks of either.

If I were you, I'd use several tablespoons of butter or a butter & oil mix, & cook the fish for no longer than 4 minutes per side.  Then check the center with a small sharp knife, & turn & cook in one-minute increments after that until "just" done - i.e. "barely" pink in the middle.


----------

